# Hymer electrical problem please please help



## fabweb (Apr 28, 2008)

please bear with me new to MH's this a hymer 694 1993

my leisure battery keeps going flat when i am hooked up on carvan site

checked fuses, can hear (i belive 240v 12volt convertor under driver seat LHD) working, the battery looks ok needs some water

i do not seem to have the 12 volt system on MH working on 240-22O

IS THERE ANYTHING I NEED TO DO TO GET THE SYSTEM WORKING ON HOOK UP 

any idea this id driving me mad and going on 3week honeymoon end july


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

We also have a 694 and under the drivers seat is a battery charger when on hook up it will light up thus charging the leisure batteries, so i would think theres a charging fault somewhere. If you can get hold of a multi meter is should be easy to check wether your batteries are charging


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Does the battery charge up when you are driving?

I had a problem where it wouldn't charge from hook up but did so from the engine.

The problem was in the Elektroblok control unit that sits under the drivers seat. There is a fuse buried in this unit and it could be that - Jock of Jock and Rita advised me on this. Unfortunately mine kept blowing replacement fuses and I ended up with a new (and expensive) Elektroblok.

If you do a search on previous posts with Elektroblok you should come up with the one with Jock's advice.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I would say that if the battery needs water, it might well be knackered. This is a major cause of 12V faults in an MH. If you are not certain, change the battery anyway-they are not that expensive and it will rule one more thing out.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi fabweb,

Welcome to the forum. You are in good company, as DEENGEE is having the same problem as yourself on his Burstner. 
Please see the posts, as babyrhino suggests, using the search facility.

BTW, it might be an idea to stump up that very useful tenner shortly. It'll pay dividends in the end. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*check out ????*

hi thier . 
get your batteries checked for fluid distilled water you can buy this , in the factors , but the best way is to boil up some water leave it go cold , and you have your ready to use , you just cover the cells in the battery !.

and have a test carried out see if the cells have not given up , a tyre service can check for this ,

or you can go for 100 amp, 12, volt sealed batteries , these are the best , as the old lead acid batteries , are corrosive to all the furniture and cloth . check out ebay , you will prabably find these thier , i bought mine from here a year ago , they are the best as they are sealed . and last very long . 
and if you have the bulb feature light s change them for the led , lights you can find these on ebay as well and these will save a massive ammount of battery power . sorry i have no links for you to just click have a search .

check out your earth straps too , if they look dirty take them off and give them a good wire brushing , and bolt them back up .

good luck , have fun camping now you are full motorhomers , enjoy the new life it is great fun , and great people , 
all the very best , denton.


----------

